
Google announces a new $999 Glass augmented reality headset - partiallypro
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/20/18632689/google-glass-enterprise-edition-2-augmented-reality-headset-pricing
======
alttab
Sorry, got burned with the Google Glass. You'd have to give that shit away for
free before I wrote another line of code for it.

~~~
tarunkotia
It's sad to see Google building a reputation of discontinuation more than
building reputation of creating innovative products lately.

------
ddebernardy
The url could be changed to the source:

[https://www.blog.google/products/hardware/glass-
enterprise-e...](https://www.blog.google/products/hardware/glass-enterprise-
edition-2/)

------
wetpaws
Dicontinued when

